# My temp job (and going nowhere in life)



## da1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm getting so much grief from working because of my SA. After leaving a job after 2 weeks, I have turned down job offers due to various reasons (even though the fear of people might not always be the main reason for the refusals, the relief of not having to face people really takes a heavy load off my shoulders).

Anyway, I've started on this temp position recently and I am coping alright with it - something which surprises me too. Maybe it's the fact that it's only a temporary post and even though I've gotta work from 9 to 5, the option of being able to bail at any time really takes a lot of stress off of me. Moreover, there are only 2 other staff in the office (excluding the boss who is always on the move) and three of us are not all working in the same room so that really helps me in coping.

Unfortunately, there is a lot of tension between the 2 staff and their negativity can really make me feel very uncomfortable at times. As days go by, I am beginning to discover certain undesirable traits of my colleagues which I find appalling - behaviours such as bit¢hiness and rudeness are surfacing and I'm starting to feel very uneasy with them.

I know the boss is interested in retaining me as a full time staff but I do not find the work prospect to be promising (I believe I am overqualified for this position) and the inclusion of this position in my resume will definitely not be value adding. However, the number of staff (or the lack of it) is an attractive factor for me. I know if I were to find a full time job, I WILL have problem staying put due to the escalating stress and anxiety from needing to cope with people on a full time basis.

I am really at a loss. Am I supposed to just be contented with barely scraping by and forgo having a career because of my mental problem? What's the point of my life if I have to live like this? I am feeling so much guilt from running away from problems (I have stopped looking for a full time job since the commencement of this temp position). My self esteem is rock bottom from lack of progress in my career and I really am at a major loss. Am I supposed to live like this? Is this my life for good?

I'm so so confused.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ugh. This is how I feel right now, although it sounds like the work you've done was a lot higher level than me. I haven't even received ANY replies back on applications, let alone interviews or job offers, so from my perspective, you still have a lot going for you!

But, yeah, I had an anxiety spike today right after I accepted my first temp position. It lasts for three days with a 1.5-hour commute (one-way) for $10.00 an hour. I feel like it's so short I'm not going to learn any skills from it, and I feel I may be shoe-horning myself in to just do any type of menial work for a long time. The whole idea made me break down and cry, so I guess I'm a bit emotional.

I have no advice because it seems like you've worked longer than I have. But it seems that people are really interested in hiring you, so you should feel good about that. If the work environment of your current temporary position is really terrible, just move on once that's over. I don't know.


----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Where I work they only do temp to hire and the temps get the worst jobs. Once you are hired though they move you into a better position, maybe this company will do that also?


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

If I was you, I would take the full-time job. It sounds like you can tolerate this job while other ones might be horrible for you. If it becomes bad you can always quit down the road but I'd at least give it a try. It sounds like it is much better for your SA than other jobs might be.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

You have to get some help.

You need to be put on medication or get some kind of counselling. You're always going to be struggling. 

Either that or you find a job that suits your personality and stay there as long as you can. A relative of mine with sa was a mechanic. He didn't have to interact with people, he just fixed the company vehicles. Over time he became comfortable with his co workers. He worked there till he was 70.


----------

